# The Best Skinsuit?



## Newsboy (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey all,

I am getting into cross for the first time. I have been riding on the road for a few years. Now I am wondering what is the best skinsuit to get for cross. I see Castelli makes one for cross, but is it any better then the a normal one? What about other brands?

Thanks!


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

IMO, if you are new to cross, just stick with your normal kit. If you really dig it, then maybe invest in a skinsuit. If you are new to the sport there are plenty of other things I'd be spending $100+ on.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Not this ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

My team ordered castellis. Castelli | InsiderNews » Blog Archive » First specific Cyclocross Suit with the CX racer in mind.

I'll wear it well into next road racing season. 

We decided on this design:


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Newsboy said:


> I am getting into cross for the first time. I have been riding on the road for a few years. Now I am wondering what is the best skinsuit to get for cross.


Don't get a skinsuit until you've earned one.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

How do you earn a skinsuit?


----------



## tetter (Jun 28, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> My team ordered castellis. Castelli | InsiderNews » Blog Archive » First specific Cyclocross Suit with the CX racer in mind.
> 
> I'll wear it well into next road racing season.
> 
> We decided on this design:


i want one of those that is sweet


----------



## theextremist04 (Jan 23, 2009)

Our team does all of our clothing through Champ Sys and their 'cross skinsuits are pretty nice. Plenty warm for the second half of the season.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

I really like my Giordana Skinsuits. Have 2 LS, 1 SS, and a Thermal for cx season


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> How do you earn a skinsuit?


By making pretentious, unproductive crap posts as seen earlier in this thread.

In all seriousness, I really like Champ-Sys's Distance Skinsuit and Castelli's Skinsuit for CX.

Skinsuits are a great upgrade for CX riding.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I can't picture buying my own skin suit to wreck racing cyclocross. Most people wear their road stuff, when it gets muddy I wear my old gross road stuff because it never quite comes clean again. When you are grinding mud into the seams and chamios for an hour, it falls apart pretty quick. Most of the riders who wear skin suits get them free or at cost.

For cross in a colder climate, having a couple pain of decent bib knicker shorts is key, as is arm,, knee and leg warmers, vests, thermal jackets, hats and gloves of various thicknesses and underlayers that stop the wind in front. Plus some smelly crap to rub on your legs.

all that stuff is baseline supplies for cross, something like a skinsuit is a nice to have item.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

What do you guys think of affixing this on the helmet for 'cross racing?


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

Just get one of these and you'll do just fine.

https://www.podiumcycling.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_page/Tron_web.jpg
https://www.podiumcycling.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_page/SpiderMan.gif
https://www.podiumcycling.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_page/Superman Skinsuit.jpg
https://www.podiumcycling.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_page/PeeWee.jpg


----------



## Cobaltss_King (Jul 30, 2012)

For cross in a colder climate, having a couple pain of decent bib knicker shorts is key, as is arm,, knee and leg warmers, vests, thermal jackets, hats and gloves of various thicknesses and underlayers that stop the wind in front.


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

If you live or race in mud skinsuits are the cats whiskers. Nothing more fun than getting a load of mud up your jersey or for the non bib people down your shorts. Have done both.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

This one has skin

http://www.hillkillerapparel.com/team-zombie-cycling-jersey-with-zombie-arms-and-zombie-legs.html


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

mrcreosote said:


> This one has skin :thumbsup:
> 
> Team Zombie Cycling Jersey and Shorts Kit With Zombie Arms And Zombie Legs


----------

